# Jeff's BBQ Sauce and Rib Recipe



## brlattim (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I got a new pc. Long story short, my wife left our old one in a bag by her luggage at a train station a few weeks ago and it was stolen when she was distracted. Quite awesome, as I had my music collection on it (backed up, but sorted nicely and cataloged)...anyway I lost my recipe for Jeff's awesome sauce and rub recipe. I remember 90% of it, but can't remember the exact measurements. I should have printed it, but usually pulled it up on our laptop which is where many of our recipes lived.

Assuming Jeff has a record of our orders right? It was about 4 years ago, but this was my go to for pork shoulder and bbq chicken. Thoughts?

This time I am going to print and laminate. Hopefully Jeff stores his records. I plan to email him later today.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 17, 2015)

He should have your order, Were you able to get it from him. 

Good luck. 

DS


----------

